

Show HN: Gunoki – Trainyard-and-2048-inspired Puzzle Game for iOS and Android - caseywebdev
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gunoki/id905840087

======
ISNIT
My first thought is that the first screenshot should be of the game. Not had a
chance to play it yet!

~~~
caseywebdev
That's a good point, makes me wonder if the main menu screenshot is even worth
showing.

~~~
ISNIT
Probably not, as that is the screen that users will spend the least amount of
time on! :)

~~~
caseywebdev
Unfortunately it looks like screenshots can't be edited (or even rearranged)
until a new app binary has been submitted. I'll make this change when I get
some new levels cooked up.

